# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb last van een winterdip

## Leontien

Het is nog steeds winter en vaak koud, nat en somber. Veel mensen kunnen 's morgens moeilijk uit hun bed komen, snoepen meer en voelen zich prikkelbaar, lusteloos en moe. Gelukkig is er wat aan deze winterdip te doen. Met lichttherapie is de winterdip eenvoudig tegen te gaan. 

Dit artikel heb ik in december 2005 op dit forum gezet. Nu vraag ik me af of jij last hebt van een winterdip en of je dan gebruik maakt van lichttherapie of niet. Je kunt ook aangeven of lichttherapie werkt bij jou of niet door een reaktie te geven.

Breng nu je stem uit en geef je mening!

Groetjes, Leontien
Medewerker Medictity.nl

----------


## zonzijde

had een geweldige dip maar ben 14dagen naar egypte geweest en voel me heerlijk groetjes zonzijde

----------


## flyingarie

Heb thuis een hele verzameling aan pillen drankjes, sauna's, kom de winter zo wel door.

Aart

----------


## Sylvie

Ik heb daar wel last van en doe dan aan zonnebanken. Dat helpt wel in die donkere winterdagen.

----------


## lorena

ik heb erg last van een winterdip, maar ga dan veel met de hond wandelen en dan gaat het een stuk beter.

----------


## johan26

neen, geen last van.

----------


## Nora

Af en toe heb ik een dip. Maar dat wijt ik niet aan het weer. Want ook al is schijnt de zon, kan ik er last van hebben. Ligt volgens mij meer aan de omstandigheden.

----------


## piny

Ik heb er al jaren last van, en heb nu zelf een lamp gekocht. Ik voel het verschil al. Maar ik weet zeker dat, als ik een weekje naar de zon zou gaan, ik me helemaal prima zou voelen. Zonnebank geef idd ook wel een lekker gevoel, maar is heel kortdurend.

----------


## Petra717

Lieve allemaal, 

Lees mijn nieuwe gedicht, sluit hier helemaal op aan :Wink:  _http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=3154_
Ik heb duidelijk last van een winterdip, ik zou het allerliefst een diepe winterslaap willen vallen, alléé de realiteit laat ons dat niet toe :Mad:  
Vooral de decembermaand is voor mij een flinke dip, nu rond half november komen die vervelende kriebels al... 
Op het werk (ik werk in de bloemen) heb ik er geen problemen mee voor de kerst, maar zodra de kerst voorbij is, heb ik het even wel gezien :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

Toodels, 
petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb wel wat last van een winterdip...door mijn ziekte zit ik ver al hele dagen thuis en nu het weer zo slecht wordt kan ik zelfs niet meer even buiten gaan zitten....als er een zonnestraaltje is doe ik dat wel hoor:zet me in de veranda,of op mijn tuinbank buiten...samen met de woefkes.
Maar de lange avonden,de kou...ik moet er allemaal nog aan wennen...
Ik kijk alweer uit naar de Lente!!!!

Xx

----------


## Petra717

Ik kijk met je mee!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Petra,
Na het lezen van je mooie gedicht:just a day...voel ik de lente alweer een beetje openbloeien in mijn hart  :Wink: 

Dikke knufffff Xx

----------

